# Site General > General Herp >  Drop off Time for fedex overnight priority?

## Pork Chops N' Corn Bread

What time must your package be in by to ensure that it is on its way for next day delivery? Does it depend by location or is there a set time?
Thanks

----------


## janeothejungle

Here in Central Cali, it's 4pm for last call. I believe it varies from place to place, since at another store in my area it's 3pm.

Cheers,
Kat

----------


## ShawnT

6pm at my Fedex

----------


## joepythons

> What time must your package be in by to ensure that it is on its way for next day delivery? Does it depend by location or is there a set time?
> Thanks


It depends on the place itself so you might want to give them a call to find out  :Good Job:

----------


## Pork Chops N' Corn Bread

Thanks, I'll do that

----------


## Pork Chops N' Corn Bread

Looking around at fedex I came up with this, 
Go to Store Locations, type in your zip, when the list comes up, click latest express drop offs, it will list them with latest drop off first. Is that the right time for overnight?

----------

